# شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب



## القسيس محمد (5 يوليو 2008)

شفتهم 
التلاته
المسيح
العذراء
القديس ابانوب
شفت المسيح بييحى موتى
شفت العذراء تجيب لى بنت واحد جارى تاهت 
ودلتنى على مكانها ورحت جبتها فعلا
القديس ابانوب يتعذب
الغريب انى مسلم

وحجات تانيه كتيره حصلت معايه
====================
حلمت حلم واللى يعرف يفسره اكون شاكر له
حلمت اننا كنا مجموعه ماشيين مع بعض
وكان فيه زى ترعه كده
عرضها حوالى 5-6 متر
وفى شجره كبيره من الناحيه التانيه للترعه
وواحد واقف تحتها
المهم عدينا الترعه
اللى كان واقف تحت الشجره مسك واحد مننا ورماه فى الترعه
وطلع منها
وبعدين لقيناه مولع نار
وتغير شكله
بقى شكل المسيح اللى فى الصور
وفرد ايديه
كانه مصلوب كده
وشفت القبور تتفتح وتخرج منها الارواح وتدخل فيه
المهم كلنا كنا خايفيين
وحسيت ان كان البروق والرعود والمطر كان الدنيا اتقلبت
وبعد كده كل شىء هدىء
والتفت عليه وقالى 
انا كنت شايف قلبك 
يالا نكمل رحلتنا
قلتله انت مين انت مش مكن تكون صاحبنا اللى كنت معانا
قالى 
اسال قلبك يا حبيبى وهو يقلك
وبعدين صحيت
حد عنده تفسير
=========


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2008)

المسألة ليست مسألة تنبوء لكي نفسر الأحلام يا اخ محمد

فالأحلام ليست قياس ايماننا, بل هي اشارات فقط, قد تكون نابعة عن رؤية او عن تمخض افكارك

و على اي حال, لا احد يستطيع ان يتخذ قرار مبني على الاحلام

اقرأ الكتاب المقدس و خصوصاً العهد الجديد و تعرف على المسيح و شخصيته و حدد بعدها اذا تريد الايمان به كرب و مخلص لحياتك.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

*سلم حياتك للمسيح حبيبي هو الي بيغير القلوب وهيقودك اقرا عهد النعمة العهد الجديد

ادرس قضي و قتك دراسة علي النت صلي للرب انا عاوز اعرفك يا الله من انت وتاكد لو كنت طالبة بايمان هو هيعلنلك عن ذاتة​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يوليو 2008)

انا قرات الكتاب المقدس كامل من سفر التكوين لرؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتى اكتر من 10 مرات


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يوليو 2008)

فى حاجه
القديس ابانوب مش حلم ولا العذراء
انا متاكد انى شفتهم حقيقه
===========


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> انا قرات الكتاب المقدس كامل من سفر التكوين لرؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتى اكتر من 10 مرات


 
اكثر من 10 مرات؟ كم من الوقت استغرقك؟
على اي حال, هل تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس انه كلمة الله؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يوليو 2008)

11 سنه
تتصور


----------



## اغريغوريوس (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



my rock قال:


> على اي حال, هل تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس انه كلمة الله؟



سلام والنعمة


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يوليو 2008)

اكيد اؤمن انه كلمه الله
مع انى طول عمرى يعلومنى انه محرف
بس انا مش شايف فيه تحريف


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> اكيد اؤمن انه كلمه الله
> مع انى طول عمرى يعلومنى انه محرف
> بس انا مش شايف فيه تحريف


 
اخي العزيز, لنترك ما يقوله الغير و دعنا نتمسك بم نؤمن به
هل تؤمن بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله الثابتة و تؤمن بكل ما جاء به؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

الأخ الفاضل / محمد
+++ ظهورات القديسين موجودة ، فإن الله يرسلهم لخدمة خلاص إخوتهم البشر ، مثلما يرسل الملائكة لنفس الغرض ، ويوجد الألاف ، عندهم إختبارات ، لمثل هذه الظهورات ، وكلها تهدف لخلاص الإنسان من العذاب الأبدى ، والتنعم بالنعيم الروحانى الأبدى .
++++ أما الأحلام ، فأنت وحدك الذى تشعر بها إن كانت رسالة من الله ، أم أنها مجرد صدور من العقل الباطن ، أنت وحدك الذى تشعر بعمل الله فيها . + وعمل الله هو دعوتنا للتوبة ، فهل شعرت بإحساس قوى يدفعك للتوبة والصلاة لكى يغير الله حياتك ، لكى تتبع الله من كل قلبك ؟؟   
+++ إحساسك بقوة دافعة لتغيير حياتك ، هو الدليل على أن الحلم هو نداء من الله لك .


----------



## tonyturboman (5 يوليو 2008)

الاخ محمد ان كنت تؤمن ان الله يسمع من على الارض فدائما صلى وقل اهدنى يارب الى طريقكوتاكد انه سوف يرسل لك الرد


----------



## enass (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

هاي اشارات يا اخي

بس بتمنى اللي بتحكي يكون صحيح


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



enass قال:


> هاي اشارات يا اخي
> 
> بس بتمنى اللي بتحكي يكون صحيح


اشارات لايه بالظبط
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الجزء اللى بلاحمر بس اللى انا شفته
فى كلام تانى بس زى ما تكون حروف ملخبطه
حروف ظ=ط<ظ ل:ى1%#ى ظ ط
مش فاهمها بجد


----------



## fredyyy (5 يوليو 2008)

* أخي العزيز*

*ممكن أسألك *

** ما هو تأثير هذا الحلم عملياً عليك ؟*

** ما هو تأثير هذا الحلم على علاقتك بالله ؟*

** وهل تؤمن بفداء المسيح لك وأنه الطريق الوحيد للحياة الأبدية ؟*


----------



## challenger (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

*
سلام المسيح أخي محمد :

لم أرى رأيك أنت ايه بالحلم !
ما رأيك أخي بالحلم ؟
بما تفسره أنت ؟

أعطنا رأيك بصدق .*


----------



## enass (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



محمدs-b قال:


> اشارات لايه بالظبط
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الجزء اللى بلاحمر بس اللى انا شفته
> فى كلام تانى بس زى ما تكون حروف ملخبطه
> ...



*كنت عم بقول انو بتمنى االلي بتحكي يكون صحيح

وهاي اشارة من رب المجد انك تؤمن فيو وتسلم حياتك للرب يسوع*


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يوليو 2008)

رايى انا الشخصى فى الحلم
انى دلوقتى شخص تانى مختلف


----------



## fredyyy (6 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> رايى انا الشخصى فى الحلم
> انى دلوقتى شخص تانى مختلف


 

*عظيم إنك أصبحت شخص مختلف*

*لكن ما هو نوع الإختلاف*


----------



## أَمَة (7 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> رايى انا الشخصى فى الحلم
> انى دلوقتى شخص تانى مختلف


 
تحياتي أخي محمد

سؤالي القادم بدافع المحبة.

هل ممكن أن تصف بالكلام كيف انت 
دلوقتى شخص تانى مختلف
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (7 يوليو 2008)

اختلباف بس من زمان جدا
فى كل شىء
حتى نظرتى للدين الا سلامى تغيرت
نظرتى للدنيا تغيرت
اصبحت مهتم بكل صغيره وكبيره
على فكره القديس ابا نوب والعذراء مكنتش نايم لما شفتهم
واى سؤال انا هارد عليه


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



> اختلباف بس من زمان جدا
> فى كل شىء
> حتى نظرتى للدين الا سلامى تغيرت
> نظرتى للدنيا تغيرت
> ...



*يعني انت دلوقتي في مرحلة بحث وتريد ان تتعرف علي المسيحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## القسيس محمد (7 يوليو 2008)

انا ببحث على اد ما اعرف
وربنا بيساعدنى
ملعون من اتكل على زراع بشر


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



> انا ببحث على اد ما اعرف
> وربنا بيساعدنى
> ملعون من اتكل على زراع بشر



*يعني تتكل علي ربنا وتصليلة وهو هيرشدك واكتب لينا اي سؤال وقف قصادك حبيبي 


ربنا معاك وهصليلك كتير وانت كمان صليلي


سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## أَمَة (7 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> انا ببحث على اد ما اعرف
> وربنا بيساعدنى
> ملعون من اتكل على زراع بشر


 
ربنا يساعدك يا محمد في بحثك.
كن على ثقة ان مهما طال الوقت
سوف يفتح الباب لمن يقرعه
ومهما صعب فهم الامور 
الرب ينور قلب الإنسان المتواضع.

صلي الى الرب بكلام بسيط طالع من قلبك
واساله أن يظهر لك الحق والحقيقة
لأنه ليس بعيدا عنا
هو معنا وبيننا.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة
​


----------



## أَمَة (7 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> اختلباف بس من زمان جدا
> فى كل شىء
> حتى نظرتى للدين الا سلامى تغيرت
> نظرتى للدنيا تغيرت
> ...


 

ممكن يا محمد بس تقول لي بالتفاصيل 
كيف شفت القديس ابا نوب والعذراء وانت مش نايم
كن على ثقة أني لا أشك في كلامك، لأن عندي تجربة مشابه.
بس ردك ضروري...

يلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## استفانوس (7 يوليو 2008)

عزيزي محمد
اولا احب ان اقول لك ان في المسيحية لايوجد تقية ولانؤمن بها
ان كان ماقلته صدق وان هذا الحلم هو حقيقي
لكانت حياتك تغيرت ووجدنا في مشاركتك صدق ماتقوله
ولكن الذي ظهر لك كما تزعم هو ذاك المخلوق الذي ظهر لمحمد في الغار 
واعذرني فهذه هي الحقيقة تنطبق عليك النص القراني في سورة الاسراء 221- 222
عزيزي محمد
ان الله لايشمخ عليه وكذلك اولاده ايضا لان كنيسته لها سلطان ان تنتهر ابليس وافكاره
اطلب منك ان تعيد النظر لانك لن تستطيع ان تضحك على الرب ولاعلى اولاد الرب بل تستطيع ان تضحك على نفسك
ارشدك ان تطلب من اله الحق ان يظهر لك ذاته فيشرق بنوره عليك ويعطيك قلبا ملؤه محبة الله


----------



## القسيس محمد (7 يوليو 2008)

اخى استفانوس
يعنى تقصد انى المفروض كنت اكتب واتشبس بالدين المسيحى بمجرد انى شفت الذقذديذسذ ابذانوب
حبيبى انا لو بضحك على الله او بضحك على اولاد الرب كما وصفت نفسك
كنت كتبت اللى بتقول عليه انت
وعشان ما تحتار
ومتفكرش كتير
لا انا محتاج منك ولا من اى حد حاجه الله وحده بس هو اللى حاسس فيه
يعنى مو ضوع انك تصدق او متصدقش
ما يشغلش بالى كتير
يعنى مش مشكله انك صدقت او غيرك صدق
اهم شىء انا مقتنع بنفسى
وانا عارف ليه انت قلت الكلام ده
وزى ما انا متاكد انى مو جود هنا فى المنتدى متاكد ان الله معى فى كل وقت
واظن ان كلامك ده هو اختبار من ابليس على لسانك
وللعلم اخى استفانوس 
فى ظروف نفسيه انت للاسف متحسهاش لانك مولود مسيحى وعايش فى بيت مسيحى 
ولو شغلت ترانيم او مشيت شايل الا نجيل مفيش عليك اى ضرر
الظروف النفسيه دى 
هى متعبه جدا ضغوط من كل مكان حتى انت نفسك بتظغط عليه
حبيبى
انا فى حرب داخليه
انت متقدرش تحسها لانك معشتهاش
واسف لانى اخترت المكان الغلط والوقت الغلط
ولكن الذي ظهر لك كما تزعم هو ذاك المخلوق الذي ظهر لمحمد في الغار 

رسالتك وصلتنى 
يعنى تقصد ان اللى انا شفته مجرد اوهام
مش مهم ..
المهم عندى اقتناعى الداخلى
سلام


----------



## استفانوس (7 يوليو 2008)

عزيزي محمد
اعود واكرر لاتنفعك التقية في هذا المنتدى
توجد عبارة معروفة جدا
ولكن انت لاتعرفها لو كنت تعرفها لكنت استعملتها
تقول العبارة
ان كنت كذوبا عليك ان تكون حفوظا
عزيزي محمد 
اذا كانت عليك الحروب كما قلت
لكانت مشاركاتك تعكس مابداخلك
فلايوجد شركة بين النور والظلمة
في الحوار الاسلامي انت مختلف تماما في الاقسام المسيحية


----------



## القسيس محمد (7 يوليو 2008)

استفانوس
فعلا كلامك صحيح
هاعيد نظر فى كل شىء


----------



## fredyyy (7 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> استفانوس
> فعلا كلامك صحيح
> هاعيد نظر فى كل شىء


 

*أرجو أن تكون خطوة من القلب *

*أن تترك الماضي وتأخذ خطوات إيجابية مع المسيح *

*الذي يرى القلوب ودوافعها*


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 يوليو 2008)

بمشيئه الله​


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> فعلا كلامك صحيح


 كيف تبين لك ان كلامي صحيح


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 يوليو 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *أرجو أن تكون خطوة من القلب *
> 
> *أن تترك الماضي وتأخذ خطوات إيجابية مع المسيح *
> 
> *الذي يرى القلوب ودوافعها*


فعلا الله يرى القلوب ودوافعها
مش زى ما قال الاخ استفانوس
جاى تضحك علينا 
وعاوز اقوله لو انا جاي اضحك عليك
 هاكون بتضحك على نفسى قبل ما اضحك عليك 
وتشكيكك فى صدق كلامى زودنى
 اصرار لمعرفه الحق اكتر من الا ول
وقوانى اكتر
ومعلومه للاخ المشكك
لو هاضحك عليك كنت دخلت 
و قلت انى فعلا مؤمن بالمسيح 
لكن فى شىء اسمه الصدق مع النفس 
ولعلمك انت جرحتنى باسلوبك 
بس انا مسامحك من كل قلبى
لانى مش هاقدر اغير من اسلوبك لكن 
اقدر اغير من نفسى بقوه الله معى 
شكرا لكل من دخل الصفحه 
=================
فى شىء انا مستغرب منه جدا
ولا واحد مسلم دخل رد هنا ولا رد واحد 
وصلنى اكتر من رساله خاصه
فعلا هشاشه العقول غير معقوله
اخوكم
محمد


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 يوليو 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> عزيزي محمد
> اعود واكرر لاتنفعك التقية في هذا المنتدى
> توجد عبارة معروفة جدا
> ولكن انت لاتعرفها لو كنت تعرفها لكنت استعملتها
> ...


 تعكس ايه
كتبت فى المسيحى حظرتونى
كتبت فى الا سلامى قلت تقيه 
انت اصلا شكاك
المفروض شخص مثلك يملك روح شفافه 
تفرق بين الكذب والصدق
لكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وتفيد بايه لكن
=====


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2008)

حسنا
سوف اوافقك 
هل تستطيع ان تذكر لنا الكنيسة واسم الراعي التي تنتسب امك لها
وطبعا يكون برسالة خاصة
بذلك نستطيع ان نصدقك ان .... كنت صادق


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 يوليو 2008)

امى 
وايه دخل امى بالموضوع
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 يوليو 2008)

اخى استفانوس
شكلك اتلخبط بينى وبين واحد تانى
وانا اقول ايه الانقلاب المفاجىء ده
انا امى متوفيه وماتت مسلمه وابى مسلم برضه
فى ايه يا عموا


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> امى
> وايه دخل امى بالموضوع
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا اسف قد اختلط موضوعك مع عضو اخر
طيب اود ان اسألك الم تذهب لاي كنيسة لكي تقول حلمك


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 يوليو 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> انا اسف قد اختلط موضوعك مع عضو اخر
> طيب اود ان اسألك الم تذهب لاي كنيسة لكي تقول حلمك


 كنسيه
مش بقولك انك عاوز تخلص منى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا عموا انا لو كلمت قسيس
هاروح فيها
تلاقى اى واحد مسلم اصلا معندوش فكره عن
 اى حاجه فى اى حاجه يقولك اموتك بايدى..
انا اخر حاجه عندى النت 
على فكره 
انتم اول ناس اكلمهم وطبعا ناس اصحابى على خفيف بس دلوئتى مبكلمش اى حد فى 
المو ضوع ده لان اغلب اصحابى وبدون قصد بيقعدوا يحكوا للناس وطبعا هما بيضرونى مش بينفعونى 
اخى الحبيب استفانوس 
صدقنى
اللى ايده فى الماء مش زى اللى ايده فى النار
==============================


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2008)

أراك يا محمد ترد على الاخوة ولم أجد ردا منك على مداخلتي رقم 26.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## amjad-ri (9 يوليو 2008)

يا  اخ  محمد

ان  كنت فعلا  تود  المسيح  ك  مخلص

اذهب و اسئل  الكنيسة

ولا تخف  

ان كنت تريد

مكن ان  كنت تخاف  البشر  ابقى في البيت  

مكن الى متى 
سلام المسيح  معك​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (9 يوليو 2008)

شكرا عالمرور الكريم


----------



## الرايق (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

ويا ترى حضرتك عندك كام سنة يا أستاذ محمد ؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



الرايق قال:


> ويا ترى حضرتك عندك كام سنة يا أستاذ محمد ؟


يا ريت نبتعد عن المعلومات الشخصيه
========================


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 يوليو 2008)

أمة قال:


> أراك يا محمد ترد على الاخوة ولم أجد ردا منك على مداخلتي رقم 26.​
> 
> سلام
> 
> ...


 أمة
انا فعلا شفت القديس ابانوب حقيقه
مش خيال
ازاى وفين احتفظ فيه لنفسى
اعذرينى.....................
وده لاسباب خاصه جدا


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> أمة
> انا فعلا شفت القديس ابانوب حقيقه
> مش خيال
> ازاى وفين احتفظ فيه لنفسى
> ...


 
أشكرك على الرد  يا محمد.
للتوضيح فثط.... أنا لم أسألك "فين"
بل سألت "ازاي" وكان الهدف المساعدة
يمكنك العودة الى مشاركتي رقم 26.
احترم تحفظك. 

سلام  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ونعمة
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 يوليو 2008)

مش عاوزك تزعلى يا أمة
اكيد هاييجى وقت اتكلم فيه براحتى 
ربنا موجود


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> مش عاوزك تزعلى يا أمة
> اكيد هاييجى وقت اتكلم فيه براحتى
> ربنا موجود


 

مش زعلانة منك ابدا يا محمد

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ونعمة​


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 يوليو 2008)

اشكرك يا امه لانك فهمتى مو قفى
اخى الحيب استفانوس انت فين وحشتنى والله


----------



## bonguy (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

*مع احترامي لاخي العزيز اسطفانوس ولكني لا اجد ان تعليقه كان منصفاً , انا عن نفسي شايف ان استاذ محمد المفروض نصليله ونرشد مش نكسر مجاديفه , صحيح الحرص واجب لكن انا حاسس في كلامه انه بيتكلم بالحق , يمكن اكون غلطان بس انا متأكد ان المسيح يريد ان الجميع يخلصون والي معرفة الحق يقبلون.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## fredyyy (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



محمدs-b قال:


> يا ريت نبتعد عن المعلومات الشخصيه
> ========================


 


*عين العقل أخي العزيز *

*وأي عضو سوف يسأل عن معلومات شخصية *

*ستحذف مشاركته *

*نحن في المنتدى للمساعدة الروحية فقط*

*نرجوا أن تسأل عن ما يُزيد تقدم ونموك مع الله*


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 يوليو 2008)

اخى الحبيب بشوى
اسعدنى كلامك والله
وعلى فكره انا مزعلتش من الاخ استفانوس لكن حسيت انه يتعمد يجرحنى بكلامه
شاكر لكم جميعا تعبكم 
وصلوا من اجلى


----------



## bonguy (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

*لا شكر علي واجب اخويا محمد ..... وانت كل مرة بتأكدلي انك بتتكلم بالحق لأن المغفرة دي من سمات المسيحي , علي العموم كل اللي اقدر اقولهولك ياريت تصليلي زي ما انا هصليلك وصدقني مفيش افضل من الصلاة في ظروفك دي........واتمني اشوفلك موضوع قريب في منتدي الشهادات وعنوانه هللويا لقد قبلت المسيح في حياتي...ربنا معاك.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 يوليو 2008)

والله يا اخى بيشوى مش عارف اقولك ايه بس والله انت رفعت من روحى المعنويه جدا 
دلوقت والله حاسس انى مسيحى من يوم ما اتولدت
ومتنسوش تصلولى لى 
لانى محتاج لصلاتكم اوى


----------



## amjad-ri (9 يوليو 2008)

الرب ينور طريقك​ 
و يحميك من الناس الاشرار​


----------



## fredyyy (9 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> والله يا اخى بيشوى مش عارف اقولك ايه بس والله انت رفعت من روحى المعنويه جدا
> دلوقت والله حاسس انى مسيحى من يوم ما اتولدت
> ومتنسوش تصلولى لى
> لانى محتاج لصلاتكم اوى


 

*يارب بارك أخي من يبحث عن الحق
إفتح ذهنه ليفهم الحق المسيحي ويثبت فيه
إكشف عن أفكارك له أنر بصيرته ليدرك غفران خطاياه
إملأ قلبه بسلامك الإلهي أغمر حياته بحبك
إحفظه من كل شر حوله إحفظه سالماً
دع بركاتك ُتحيطه وخيرك يشمله
أعطه أن يعيش حياة السمــاء
دعه يتمتع بأفـراح المجــد
أسكن فيه بالروح القدس
حرره من كل خــوف
أمِـــن مستقبله 
هــــو لك
آآآمين​*


----------



## bonguy (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

امين يا فريديي



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## صوت الرب (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



fredyyy قال:


> *يارب بارك أخي من يبحث عن الحق
> إفتح ذهنه ليفهم الحق المسيحي ويثبت فيه
> إكشف عن أفكارك له أنر بصيرته ليدرك غفران خطاياه
> إملأ قلبه بسلامك الإلهي أغمر حياته بحبك
> ...


آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## أَمَة (10 يوليو 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *يارب بارك أخي من يبحث عن الحق
> إفتح ذهنه ليفهم الحق المسيحي ويثبت فيه
> إكشف عن أفكارك له أنر بصيرته ليدرك غفران خطاياه
> إملأ قلبه بسلامك الإلهي أغمر حياته بحبك
> ...


 






آمين آمين آمين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## feyro (10 يوليو 2008)

*اذا كانت الروية بتتكرر أكثر من مرة وانتي بفكر في شي معين فهذا نتيجة لتكيرك انت اما اذا كانت تاتي بدون تفكير منك فانت محتاج لقراءة الكتاب المقدس.
التفسير قديكون الترعة هي نهر الاردن الذي تعمد بهي السيد المسيح واما الخروج من الماء وكانة لهيب من النار فهل هذا معنة حللول الروح القدس ( الرب هو الذي يعلم ) صلي من ان يوضح لكا الرب معنها الحقيقي اذا كنت انت صادق فالرب اكيد هيقرب منك لانة قال (تعلوا الي يا جميع المتعبين ويا حملي الاوجاع وانا اريحكم) الرب يكون معاك وصلا بايمان*​.


----------



## amjad-ri (10 يوليو 2008)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fredyyy                     

 
 
*يارب بارك أخي من يبحث عن الحق
إفتح ذهنه ليفهم الحق المسيحي ويثبت فيه*
*إكشف عن أفكارك له أنر بصيرته ليدرك غفران خطاياه*
*إملأ قلبه بسلامك الإلهي أغمر حياته بحبك*
*إحفظه من كل شر حوله إحفظه سالماً*
*دع بركاتك ُتحيطه وخيرك يشمله*
*أعطه أن يعيش حياة السمــاء*
*دعه يتمتع بأفـراح المجــد*
*أسكن فيه بالروح القدس*
*حرره من كل خــوف*
*أمِـــن مستقبله *
*هــــو لك*
*آآآمين*​
 
امين​


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 يوليو 2008)

feyro قال:


> *اذا كانت الروية بتتكرر أكثر من مرة وانتي بفكر في شي معين فهذا نتيجة لتكيرك انت اما اذا كانت تاتي بدون تفكير منك فانت محتاج لقراءة الكتاب المقدس.*​
> 
> _*التفسير قديكون الترعة هي نهر الاردن الذي تعمد بهي السيد المسيح واما الخروج من الماء وكانة لهيب من النار فهل هذا معنة حللول الروح القدس ( الرب هو الذي يعلم ) صلي من ان يوضح لكا الرب معنها الحقيقي اذا كنت انت صادق فالرب اكيد هيقرب منك لانة قال (تعلوا الي يا جميع المتعبين ويا حملي الاوجاع وانا اريحكم) الرب يكون معاك وصلا بايمان*_​.


 

شكرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## Copty- (10 يوليو 2008)

*اخ  محمد

بعد التحية والسلام

ممكن اعرف حضرتك عرفت منين ان الى ظهرلك ده ابانوب؟؟ *


----------



## الرايق (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

ممكن يا أستاذ محمد تقولى إيه اللى عجبك فى الدين المسيحى ؟


----------



## أَمَة (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



الرايق قال:


> ممكن يا أستاذ محمد تقولى إيه اللى عجبك فى الدين المسيحى ؟


 
ماذا تعرف عن الدين المسيحي؟
هل تعرفت عليه بنفسك ؟
أم أنك تعرفه من خلال ما يقال لك؟ 
سلام  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



fredyyy قال:


> *يارب بارك أخي من يبحث عن الحق
> إفتح ذهنه ليفهم الحق المسيحي ويثبت فيه
> إكشف عن أفكارك له أنر بصيرته ليدرك غفران خطاياه
> إملأ قلبه بسلامك الإلهي أغمر حياته بحبك
> ...


 

*آمين​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 يوليو 2008)

copty- قال:


> *[font=times new roman (arabic)]اخ محمد
> بعد التحية والسلام
> ممكن اعرف حضرتك عرفت منين ان الى ظهرلك ده ابانوب؟؟[/font] *



[font=times new roman (arabic)]مش محتاجه ذكاء  يعنى [/font]


			
				[font=times new roman (arabic) قال:
			
		

> أمة;828080[/font]]
> [font=times new roman (arabic)]ماذا تعرف عن الدين المسيحي؟​​[/font]
> اكتر مما تتخيلين​[font=times new roman (arabic)]هل تعرفت عليه بنفسك ؟
> ايوه
> ...



اى سؤال تحت امركم​


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



الرايق قال:


> ممكن يا أستاذ محمد تقولى إيه اللى عجبك فى الدين المسيحى ؟


 رايق انت فعلا رايق
المو ضوع مش مو ضوع اعجاب فكم من ديانه وثنيه تعجبك تعاليمها 
فهل تعتنق ديانه لمجرد الا عجاب ؟؟
حبيبى
المسيحيه
ليس كاى ديانه المسيحيه هى ارتفاع السمو والتواصل الروحى لدرجه عاليه جدا
فالروح تطلب السمو والعلو والرقى 
بعكس الجسد يطلب الشهوات والا نغراس فى الملذات 
واذا لم تتحقق توافق الروح مع المسيحيه فاعلم ان هناك يوجد خلل داخلك
لانها بكل المقاييس عقيده روحانيه باكثر ما هى عقيده جسيده
ولكن لا نهمل الجسد فى المسيحيه 
فالجسد له دور مهم فلكى نستطيع ان نعطى يجب ان نكون بحاله جسديه وصحيه ممتازه
شكرا لسؤالك


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2008)

الهي الحبيب 
باسم ابنك يسوع المسيح 
الذي اخلى نفسه آخذاصورة عبد
الذي وضع نفسه حتى الموت موت الصليب 
لكي يخلصنا من النار الابدي المعد لابليس وملائكته
انتهر كل روح تحاول ايقاع اخي محمد وابعاده عن حقك
باسم ابن الله ربنا يسوع المسيح
اظهر بهاء مجدك بنار سماوية 
فتحرق كل زيف وتتلاشى الظلمة في داخله
اعطه ان يقبلك ربا وفاديا على حياته
فان قبل نال الحياة الابدية 
نعطيك ايها الديان العظيم ربنا يسوع المسيح
 كل مجد وكرامة وسلطان
امين


----------



## amjad-ri (11 يوليو 2008)

> الهي الحبيب
> باسم ابنك يسوع المسيح
> الذي اخلى نفسه آخذاصورة عبد
> الذي وضع نفسه حتى الموت موت الصليب
> ...


 
امين​


----------



## الرايق (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



محمدs-b قال:


> رايق انت فعلا رايق
> المو ضوع مش مو ضوع اعجاب فكم من ديانه وثنيه تعجبك تعاليمها
> فهل تعتنق ديانه لمجرد الا عجاب ؟؟
> حبيبى
> ...




أفهم من كده أن حضرتك وجدت السمو والتواصل الروحى بدرجة عالية جداً فى المسيحية ولم تجدها فى الإسلام ؟؟؟


----------



## antonius (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

الاخ محمد 
انا قرأت الموضوع مشاركة مشاركة وهذه اول مرة اشوفة فيها..
اعجبت باخلاقك وتفكيرك العالي الذي وصل لدرجة عظيمة
فكما تقول انك قرات الكتاب المقدس 10 مرات (او اكثر ربما)خلال 11 سنة 
وانك رأيت الرب له كل مجد ..امنا العذراء والقديس ابانوب ..
انا عندي سؤال لك
هل آمنت بالكتاب المقدس؟ هل امنت بالمسيح ربا ومخلصا لحياتك؟
ام لا زلت في شك؟ وهل انت مؤمن بالاسلام وتعاليمه الان؟
يعني اين تقف انت؟ مع المسيح ؟ مع محمد؟ مع الالحاد؟ مع صراع داخلي؟
........
كثيرين في منتدانا العظيم هم عابرون من الظلمة الى النور مروا في نفس حالتك 
علهم يستطيعون ارشادك اكثر مني واطلب منك ان تصلي لي وانا ساصلي لك
....
واحييك لانك فتحت الموضوع واحيي شجاعتك وتسامحك وقلبك الكبير الذي يبدو فعلا انه يبحث عن الحقيقة


----------



## أَمَة (11 يوليو 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> الهي الحبيب
> باسم ابنك يسوع المسيح
> الذي اخلى نفسه آخذاصورة عبد
> الذي وضع نفسه حتى الموت موت الصليب
> ...


 
آمين آمين آمين





















​


----------



## ava bishoy son (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

*سلام اخويا محمد انا تابعت للموضوع من اولة واعجبنى كلامك وتعاون الاخوة معك:
انا اطلب منك تصليلى وانا اوعدك انى اروح للقديس ابانوب شخصيا فى كنيستة واسافرله عشان يذكرك امام رب المجد طالما هو اهتم بيك وظهرلك شخصيا.
اذكرنى فى صلاتك اخوك ابانوب​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



الرايق قال:


> أفهم من كده أن حضرتك وجدت السمو والتواصل الروحى بدرجة عالية جداً فى المسيحية ولم تجدها فى الإسلام ؟؟؟


 الرايق
الدور مش لايق عليك
============


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



sweet lion قال:


> الاخ محمد
> انا قرأت الموضوع مشاركة مشاركة وهذه اول مرة اشوفة فيها..
> اعجبت باخلاقك وتفكيرك العالي الذي وصل لدرجة عظيمة
> فكما تقول انك قرات الكتاب المقدس 10 مرات (او اكثر ربما)خلال 11 سنة
> ...


طبعا المفروض بعد اللى شفته اكون مؤمن ميه بالميه 
صح
لكن فى شىء انا بفضله وهو السكوت فى الوقت الحالى 
يا احبائى مهما احكيلكم مش هاتقدروا تحسوا باحساسى
المو ضوع مش سهل زى ما اغلب الناس متصوره
يعنى من مسلم لمسيحى 
موضوع فعلا مش سهل 
يعنى استعداد لاحجات كتيره 
مش هاقدر اوصلكم احساسى بالظبط لكن الموووووووووضوع اخطر مما تتصورورن
شكرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



abanoubchrist قال:


> *سلام اخويا محمد انا تابعت للموضوع من اولة واعجبنى كلامك وتعاون الاخوة معك:*
> *انا اطلب منك تصليلى وانا اوعدك انى اروح للقديس ابانوب شخصيا فى كنيستة واسافرله عشان يذكرك امام رب المجد طالما هو اهتم بيك وظهرلك شخصيا.*
> 
> *اذكرنى فى صلاتك اخوك ابانوب​*


 اصليلك
انت واخد عنى فكره غلط
انا انسان ابسط مما تتصورون
يعنى محتاج للصلاه
واشكرك على تعاطفك معى وسفرك لكنيسه القديس ابانوب
=================


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 يوليو 2008)

أمة قال:


> آمين آمين آمين​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 الله يحافظ عليكى


----------



## Volk (11 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا..... يثبت نظريتي ان الرب يريد ان نحبه مهما كنا


----------



## fredyyy (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



محمدs-b قال:


> لكن فى شىء انا بفضله وهو السكوت فى الوقت الحالى


 
*معك حق السكوت في الوقت الحالى أفضل فالكلام مع من حولك قد يضرك*

*لكن القرار بالتقدم **في حياة الإيمان مع المسيح مهم جداً ولو سرا*

*والتأجيل خطر جداً على حياتك وأبديتك فالعمر ليس مضمون *

*فيمكنك أن يكون لك حياة مع المسيح دون أن يعلم الآخرون*

*لكن دعهم يروا تأثير الحياة الجديدة في حياتك *

*ليس المطلوب منك أن تعلِّق صليب أو أن تغير ملابسك *
*أو تنفر من أسرتك أو تقاطع المجتمع من حولك أو تحلق لحيتك ... :big60:*

*لكن المطلوب حياة الإيمان والتقوى السرية مع الله أولاً*

** دخول بيت الملك السماوي خطوة لحظية فيها تطلب الدخول الى عائلة الله*

** أما الحياة كابن الملك يتطلب الحياة كلها وفيها سيقودك الرب لما ينبغي أن تفعل*



محمدs-b قال:


> يا احبائى مهما احكيلكم مش هاتقدروا تحسوا باحساسى
> المو ضوع مش سهل زى ما اغلب الناس متصوره
> موضوع فعلا مش سهل


 
*إني ُأقدر مشاعرك وأحاسيسك الإنسانية جيداً *

*لكن عندما تقف أمام المسيح ويقول لك إتبعني فستتبعه*

*كلام المسيح له قوة وحماية أيضاً من كل ما يزعجنا ويُخيفنا *

*مكتوب*
متى 9 : 9 
وَفِيمَا يَسُوعُ مُجْتَازٌ مِنْ هُنَاكَ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً جَالِساً عِنْدَ مَكَانِ الْجِبَايَةِ اسْمُهُ مَتَّى. فَقَالَ لَهُ: «*اتْبَعْنِي*». فَقَامَ *وَتَبِعَهُ*. 




محمدs-b قال:


> يعنى استعداد لاحجات كتيره
> مش هاقدر اوصلكم احساسى بالظبط لكن الموووووووووضوع اخطر مما تتصورورن


 

*أحب أطمَّنك لا خوف من خطر وأنت تمشي مع المسيح *

*يوحنا 14 : 27 *
*سلاَماً* أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. *سلاَمِي* أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ *تَضْطَرِبْ* قُلُوبُكُمْ *وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ*. 

*سلام المسيح يسكن قلوبنا ويُحيط بنا لذا ففرحنا يزداد يوماً قيوماً*

*إقبل المسيح ... تطهر بدمه ... تحرر من الخطية *
*أحصل على الحياة الأبدية ... عيش كإبن لله مع أولاد الله*
*ولتفيض حياتك بالفرح الدائم ...... دع كلام المسيح يملأ قلبك*


:94:.....:17_1_34[1]:......:36_13_3: ..... :11_1_211v:..... :smi106:......:81ls:..... :11_9_10[1]:


----------



## املا (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

عزيزي محمد 
سوف اتابعك و قلبي معك سامحني لا استطيع ان اقدم لك غير الدعم المعنوي و صلاتي ايضا 

 اتمنى لك كل خير و ان تجد الراحه


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 يوليو 2008)

اشكركم من صميم قلبى على شعوركم


----------



## استفانوس (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



محمدs-b قال:


> المو ضوع مش سهل زى ما اغلب الناس متصوره
> يعنى من مسلم لمسيحى
> موضوع فعلا مش سهل
> يعنى استعداد لاحجات كتيره


عزيزي محمد
انا اتفق معك في هذا الكلام مئة بالمئة
فلااحد يستطيع ان يعبر من الظلمة الى النور 
ابدا
الا ان طلب من اله الحق ان يعضده ويشرق بنوره في قلبه
لهذا عزيزي محمد
قد اتى الرب يسوع ليموت على الصليب 
صانعا جسرا قويا لكي نعبر من الظلمة الى نوره العجيب
ان كنت تريد العبور
فتعال الى امام الصليب واعلن ايمانك احببت سرا ام جهارا 
المهم ان تسلم قلبك لربان يستطيع ان يقود سفينتك الى شاطىء الامان 
فلايوجد غير يسوع المسيح
فهل تاتي
*صلاة من أجل طالبي النور والحياة*


----------



## antonius (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

مسألة واحدة لم افهمها بعد..هل ما زلت مؤمنا بمحمد كنبي وبالاسلام كدين؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



sweet lion قال:


> مسألة واحدة لم افهمها بعد..هل ما زلت مؤمنا بمحمد كنبي وبالاسلام كدين؟


عشان اكون صادق
ظاهريا  مؤمن  
باطنيا  لا


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



محمدs-b قال:


> عشان اكون صادق
> ظاهريا مؤمن
> باطنيا لا


هل كده اكون منافق ولا ايه بالظبط
محتااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## fredyyy (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



محمدs-b قال:


> هل كده اكون منافق ولا ايه بالظبط
> محتااااااااااااااااااار


 

*هذا ليس نفاق ولكن الكتاب يسمية العرج بين الفرقتين*

الملوك الأول 18 : 21 
فَتَقَدَّمَ إِيلِيَّا إِلَى جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ وَقَالَ حَتَّى مَتَى تَعْرُجُونَ بَيْنَ الْفِرْقَتَيْنِ
*إِنْ كَانَ الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ،* وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَعْلُ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ. فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ الشَّعْبُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. 

*لابد أن تأخذ قرارك اليوم لأنك إذا مت ستذهب الى جهنم *

*تب الى المسيح عن كل خطاياك وكن واضح أتريد الخلاص أم لا *


----------



## أَمَة (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

[quote=محمدs-b;830497]هل كده اكون منافق ولا ايه بالظبط
محتااااااااااااااااااار[/quote]​ 

عزيزي محمد 
أضم صلاتي الى صلاة الإخوة والأخوات 
ليسكن سلام الرب يسوع المسيح في قلبك 
ونعمته تعمل في حياتك.​ 
أنا لا أعتقد انك تكون منافقا لو إنت أخفيت إيمانك بالمسيح بسبب الظروف الحالية التي تعيشها الآن.
وتأكد بأنه يوجد المئات من المسلمين في الدول العربية المسلمة 
الذين يؤمنون سرا بالمسيح ومنهم من تعمد أيضا بالسر
ومنهم من ينتظر أن تسنح له الفرصىة للسفر الى بلد فيه كنيسة لكي يتعمد.
وهم كلهم بإنتظار اليوم الذي يستطيعون أن يعلنوا ايمانهم على الملأ.​ 
أعجبني كلام فريدي في مشاركته رقم 81 كثيرا.
لقد عبر بشكل بسيط ولكن وافي 
ارجع اليه وأقرأه ثانية لما فيه من منطق مسيحي سليم ستجد فيه دعما.​ 
كذلك أرجو منك أن تعمل ما طلبه منك أستفانوس:​ 



> ان كنت تريد العبور


​


> فتعال الى امام الصليب واعلن ايمانك احببت سرا ام جهارا
> المهم ان تسلم قلبك لربان يستطيع ان يقود سفينتك الى شاطىء الامان
> فلايوجد غير يسوع المسيح
> 
> ...


 
إذا لم تكن قد فعلت قبل الآن، أرجوك أن تذهب الى رابط الصلاة، وأن تصلي ما هو مكتوب في اللون الأحمر.​ 
والرب يسوع المسيح له المجد متواضع ويحب المتواضعين ويلبي حاجاتهم. ​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 يوليو 2008)

امه
ذهبت الى رابط الصلاه
أنا لا أعتقد انك تكون منافقا لو إنت أخفيت إيمانك بالمسيح بسبب الظروف الحالية التي تعيشها الآن.
فعلا مقدرش اعلن اى كلام 

اشكر كم والله
جدا جدا جدا


----------



## أَمَة (12 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> امه
> اشكر كم والله
> جدا جدا جدا


 
أرجوك يا أخي محمد الا تزعل مني 
أو تفهمني خطأ على الذي سأقوله.​ 
أنا أعرف أن إخوانا المسلمين يحلفون بإسم الله.
وللأسف هناك أيضا بعض المسيحين الذين يفعلون نفس الشئ لأنهم يعيشون في بيئة مسلمة وتعودوا على فعل ذلك.
أما في المسيحية فالكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ألا نحلف:​ 

[q-bible]


 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 34 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ ​




 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 36 وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ. ​ 

[/q-bible]

 [q-bible]رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 5 العدد 12 وَلَكِنْ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ يَا إِخْوَتِي لاَ تَحْلِفُوا لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ وَلاَ بِقَسَمٍ آخَرَ. بَلْ لِتَكُنْ نَعَمْكُمْ نَعَمْ وَلاَكُمْ لاَ، لِئَلاَّ تَقَعُوا تَحْتَ دَيْنُونَةٍ. [/q-bible]​

أرجو منك أن تتعود منذ الآن على أن تتخلى عن عادة الحلفان.
أعرف أنه من الصعب قليلا أن نتخلى عن عادة قديمة،
ولكن بالصلاة لا شئ مستحيل.​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## antonius (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



محمدs-b قال:


> عشان اكون صادق
> ظاهريا  مؤمن
> باطنيا  لا


شيء مهم جدا..اذن انت في الطريق الصحيح..ولكن بقي اتخاذ القرار الاهم وهو قبول الرب...
سنصلي لك وانت صلي لان يرشدك الرب وهو سيحميك ولا تخف ان تؤمن..فالايمان هو اكثر الامور روعة وانا نفسي اتمنى ان يزيد ايماني ويقوى دائما ويجب عليك ان تعرف ان الطريق ليس سهل وهذا ما قاله الرب لنا...
حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي



> هل كده اكون منافق ولا ايه بالظبط
> محتااااااااااااااااااار


لست منافق وانما في مرحلة انتقالية..وكما قال الاستاذ فريدي
*لابد أن تأخذ قرارك اليوم لأنك إذا مت ستذهب الى جهنم *
*تب الى المسيح عن كل خطاياك وكن واضح أتريد الخلاص أم لا 
سلام الرب معك:36_3_21:
*


----------



## tonyturboman (12 يوليو 2008)

اخ محمد سلام ونعمة

اهم شىء فى هذه المرحلة الصلاة وقراءة الانجيل
وان اردت يمكن ان تدخل على هذه المواقع ربما تجد فيها ما يفيدكhttp://www.islameyat.com
يوجدفى قسم اختبارات حكايات تفيدك
وايضاhttp://www.islamexplained.com
الرب معك


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمه
اشكركم للمساعده 
وتاكدوا ان كل كلمه كتبتوها عندى اغلى من الماس والذهب
اشكركم من كل قلبى
سلام الله معكم


----------



## استفانوس (12 يوليو 2008)

[q-bible]*لِذَلِكَ يَجِبُ أَنْ نَتَنَبَّهَ أَكْثَرَ إِلَى مَا سَمِعْنَا 
لِئَلاَّ نَفُوتَهُ، 
2 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَتِ الْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا مَلاَئِكَةٌ قَدْ صَارَتْ ثَابِتَةً،
 وَكُلُّ تَعَدٍّ وَمَعْصِيَةٍ
 نَالَ مُجَازَاةً عَادِلَةً، 
3 فَكَيْفَ نَنْجُو نَحْنُ إِنْ أَهْمَلْنَا خَلاَصاً هَذَا مِقْدَارُهُ، 
قَدِ ابْتَدَأَ الرَّبُّ بِالتَّكَلُّمِ بِهِ، 
ثُمَّ تَثَبَّتَ لَنَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا، 
4 شَاهِداً اللهُ مَعَهُمْ بِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَقُوَّاتٍ مُتَنَّوِعَةٍ وَمَوَاهِبِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، 
حَسَبَ إِرَادَتِهِ؟ *​[/q-bible]


[q-bible]*هُوَذَا الآنَ وَقْتٌ مَقْبُولٌ. هُوَذَا الآنَ يَوْمُ خَلاَصٍ*​[/q-bible]


[q-bible]*الْيَوْمَ إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ فَلاَ تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ*​[/q-bible]


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى،

*# ........................... #*

*ليس من حقك تقييم الآخرين*

*في هذا القسم لك أن تسأل فقط وتسمع الإجابة*

*مشرف القسم*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (13 يوليو 2008)

لا اعلم كم من الوقت بين انشاء الموضوع و بين ردي هذا و لكن ستة و تسعين رد .. يبدو انه طويل بعض الشيء

سوف اصلي لك اخي العزيز و لا تنسى انت ان تصلي و تطلب من الرب ان يدخل قلبك .. فسوف يجعلك انساناً جديدا مليئاً بالفرح و المحبة و السلام الداخلي 

اتمنى ان لا يأخذ منك الامر وقتاً طويلا قبل ان تقرر

فتسليم النفس و القلب و الروح للاله الحقيقي اله السلام حلو جدا و شعور غامر بصورة كبيرة ..

و تذكر اخي .. اهم شيء انك تسلم قلبك و نفسك و روحك بالاول

و دع الظاهر منك للمجتمع فيما بعد .. فإن اسلمت نفسك للمسيح و قبلته و تعمدت .. فالروح القدس سوف يرشدك الى ما تفعل فيما بعد 

فلا تقلق .. و لا تخاف .. فالله معك بكل خطوة تخطيها 

و هو شاعر باسباب خوفك و اختلاط مشاعرك 

و لكنه بالانتظار لأنك لم تدْعُه ان يدخل قلبك بعد

واقف على الباب يطرق .. متحمس ان يراك و يحتضنك و يطمئنك

و يقول لك : لا تخاف يا محمد .. انا معك 

سلام المسيح​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## الرايق (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



محمدs-b قال:


> الرايق
> الدور مش لايق عليك
> ============



دور إيه حضرتك ؟


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



عاشق الرياضيات قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى،
> 
> *# ........................... #*
> 
> ...



عزيزي فريدي،

أنت لم تسمح لي هنا بكشف الحقيقة، لكني أعدك أنني سأكشفها في الموقع الإسلامي.

أنا كل ما فعلته أنني استجبت لطلب العضو محمدs-b بأن يستمع لرأي المسلمين فيه.


----------



## fredyyy (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



عاشق الرياضيات قال:


> عزيزي فريدي،
> 
> أنت لم تسمح لي هنا بكشف الحقيقة، لكني أعدك أنني سأكشفها في الموقع الإسلامي.
> 
> أنا كل ما فعلته أنني استجبت لطلب العضو محمدs-b بأن يستمع لرأي المسلمين فيه.


 

*أنا أتكلم من خلال حوارات بين المشرفين والإدارة*

*أنت خارج الموضوع تماماً **ومرة أخرى أقول رأيك لا يُمثل شئ *

*دع الأحياء يتحدثون مع الله لتفرح قلوبهم ببركات الله لهم*

*وإن كنت تريد البقاء في الظلمة فإحتفظ بإختيارك لنفسك *

*وإترك المستنيرين يرون وجه الله فيقدسون حياهم له*



*يوحنا 1 : 14 *
*وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا *
*وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. 
*​*
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



عاشق الرياضيات قال:


> عزيزي فريدي،
> 
> أنت لم تسمح لي هنا بكشف الحقيقة، لكني أعدك أنني سأكشفها في الموقع الإسلامي.
> 
> أنا كل ما فعلته أنني استجبت لطلب العضو محمدs-b بأن يستمع لرأي المسلمين فيه.


 
عاشقكشف الحقيقهاى حقيقه تتكلم عنهاوانا ما طلبت رايك كما تدعى انا استغربت من عدوم وجود اى رد للمسلمين=================


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



> أنا أتكلم من خلال حوارات بين المشرفين والإدارة



ما كتبت ردي إلا لصالح إدارتكم الكريمة!

فكلنا مسلمين ومسيحيين نسعى للحد من هذه الظاهرة..
وما نبرئ أنفسنا، فنحن أيضا عندنا بعض المسلمين الغير ملتزمين بدينهم الحنيف يتظاهرون أحيانا بأنهم مسيحيين وقد أسلموا...

ولهذا فأنا عندما كتبت ردي، معتمدا على أدلة قاطعة لأكشف الحقيقة، لم يكن ذلك إلا في صالح إدارتكم..فكما قلت هدفنا واحد، وهو الحد من هذه الظاهرة.

أما قولك:

وإن كنت تريد البقاء في الظلمة فإحتفظ بإختيارك لنفسك

فإنني أسأل الله عز وجل أن يهدينا جميعا لطريقه المستقيم، أما حكمك علي بأنني في الظلمة، فأسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن يزيل عنك النظارات السوداء التي جعلتك ترى النور الذي أنا فيه ظلمة!


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2008)

عاشقمين قال انا كنت مسيحى واسلمتاخىانت ملخبط بينى وبين شخص تانى===================اذا عندك اى اسئله لى شخصيا انا برحب بها=============================مع احترامى لكل الاخوه اللى لهم مشاركات فى المو ضوع


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

يسعدني جدا عزيزي محمدs-b أنك سمحت لي بتوجيه اسئلة لك،

فأسئلتي هي:

1)لمذا منذ مشاركتك في هذا الموقع، وأنت تتلفظ بعبارات (نعلم بها نحن المسلمين أنك لا تمت للإسلام بصلة) مثل:

مشيئة الرب، رسول الإسلام، ترنيمة، القديس، ...إلخ.

هذه العبارات لا تخرج من فم شخص مسلم..حتى وإن كان دارسا للمسيحية.


2) لماذا كنت من قبل كثيرا ما يزل قلمك، فتكتب مواضيع مسيحية، 
كموضوع الإعلان لقناة الحياة ، http://www.lifetv.tv/Live.asp
وموضوع معجزة ليسوع، وموضوع لخبر مسيحي، وووو....

وهذا كله يتضح من مشاركاتك ومواضيعك السابقة أثناء مراجعة ملفك الشخصي.


فكف عن هذا يا عزيزي، لأن بهذا تسيئ لمسيحيتك، ولتعاليم كتابك المقدس.


----------



## fredyyy (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



عاشق الرياضيات قال:


> وهو الحد من هذه الظاهرة.


 
*الإدارة تعلم جيداً ماذا تفعل ... أعفيك من هذة المهمة*




عاشق الرياضيات قال:


> فإنني أسأل الله عز وجل أن يهدينا جميعا لطريقه المستقيم،


 

*لا يوجد طريق غير المسيح نور العالم ... الذي قال *

يوحنا 14 : 6 
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ *الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ*. 
لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.

*هل تأتي الى المسيح لتنال الحياة الأبدية ؟*





عاشق الرياضيات قال:


> أما حكمك علي بأنني في الظلمة، فأسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن يزيل عنك النظارات السوداء التي جعلتك ترى النور الذي أنا فيه ظلمة!


 

** إن كان نورك أن أتبع من مات بالمرض (الحمي) ولم يستطيع أن يشفي نفسه*

** والزنى مع حوريات والشذوذ مع ولدان مخلدون في محضر الله*

** فإني أرفض نورك ... أنظر ماذا قال المسيح *

متى 22 : 30 
لأَنَّهُمْ *فِي الْقِيَامَةِ* *لاَ يُزَوِّجُونَ وَلاَ يَتَزَوَّجُونَ* بَلْ *يَكُونُونَ كَمَلاَئِكَةِ* اللَّهِ فِي السَّمَاءِ.


*لقد دعانا المسيح للقداسة ... فكيف أتركها لأعيش في النجاسة*

بطرس الاولى 1 : 15 
بَلْ *نَظِيرَ الْقُدُّوسِ* الَّذِي *دَعَاكُمْ،* كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً *قِدِّيسِينَ* فِي كُلِّ سِيرَةٍ. 

*المسيحية ليست شعارات ولكنها حق إلهي مثبت في القلب بكل طهار بقوة روح الله*


----------



## fredyyy (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



عاشق الرياضيات قال:


> 2) .................. فتكتب مواضيع مسيحية،
> كموضوع الإعلان لقناة الحياة ، http://www.lifetv.tv/live.asp
> ......................


 

*هل تتكلم عن قناة الحياة ...... والى الآن تظن أنك في النور!!*

*من فضلك راجع موضوع الجنة للأخ / رشيد *

*أنا أعتقد أني لن أراك ثانية في المنتدى *

*أو ُتعلن إيمانك بالمسيح فوراً*

*إذا كنت صادقاً مع نفسك*


----------



## القسيس محمد (14 يوليو 2008)

عاشقاول حاجه انا تم حظرى مرتين من المنتدىوراجع ردودى فى الا سلامىولعلمك اول مرة اخذت مخالفه لانى نزلت كلامى فى الاسئله المسيحيهلكن احب اعرفك اخ عاشقنزلت اعلان عن قناه الحياه لانى بتابع برامجها ويا ريت تتابعا بتفتح اقولك حاجهتعرف انا سعيد جدا لان اول واحد انت تقولى لمسيحيتكيعنى انت حاسس انى مسيحىوالله اول واحد يقولى انى مسيحىوبعدين انا كنت فاهم غلط لما انت بتقول مسلمين يقولوا انهم كانوا مسيحيين واسلموامن المشاركه الاخيره فهمت مقصدكاللى اقوله دلوقتى الله ينور طريقك زى ما نور طريقى


----------



## fredyyy (14 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> احب اعرفك اخ عاشق نزلت اعلان عن قناه الحياه لانى بتابع برامجها ويا ريت تتابعها بتفتح اقولك حاجه تعرف انا سعيد جدا لان اول واحد انت تقولى لمسيحيتكيعنى انت حاسس انى مسيحي والله اول واحد يقولى انى مسيحى........المشاركه الاخيره فهمت مقصدك
> اللى اقوله دلوقتى الله ينور طريقك زى ما نور طريقى


 

*عزيزي الأخ / عاشق لا يستطيع ولا يجرأ أن أن يتابع قناة الحياة*

*هو أضعف من ذلك*

*أخي سر الى الأمام بالنور الذي وصلك تمتع بحب الرب لك *

*سر معه كل يوم عيش بالقداسة أمامة تمسك بالمكتوب ثق بوعوده فهو يشفي*


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

الفاضل "fredyyy"..



راجعته، وهو موضوع باطل، لأنه بناه على قياس باطل، وقد أشرت لك فوق لهذا القياس.


*إذاً حكمت على كل كتبك بالتضليل وعدم المصداقية *

*راجع بنفسك المراجع على الموقع كلها من كتبكم المعتمدة *

*بإسم الكتاب وعنوان الفصل ورقم الصفحة ... ولا تنسى أن رشيد كان واحداًَ منكم*

*إبتعدنا كثيراً .......... الموضوع ليس موضوعك وإن كان هناك شئ جديد إفتح موضوع بإسمك*

*المشرف ................ fredyyy*


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



> اللى اقوله دلوقتى الله ينور طريقك زى ما نور طريقى


 
عزيزي
محمدs-b

شكرا لدعوتك، نسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن يهدينا جميعا،

*# .......................... #*

*ُحذفت ردودك لأنها تمرير لمبادئ خاطئة*

وإذا تكلمت مرة أخرى فهات الدليل والنص كما تشاهد في الفضائيات

ممنوع العب بالنار ... المسئلة مسألة مصير أبدي

المشرف


----------



## أَمَة (14 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> عاشقاول حاجه انا تم حظرى مرتين من المنتدىوراجع ردودى فى الا سلامىولعلمك اول مرة اخذت مخالفه لانى نزلت كلامى فى الاسئله المسيحيهلكن احب اعرفك اخ عاشقنزلت اعلان عن قناه الحياه لانى بتابع برامجها ويا ريت تتابعا بتفتح اقولك حاجهتعرف انا سعيد جدا لان اول واحد انت تقولى لمسيحيتكيعنى انت حاسس انى مسيحىوالله اول واحد يقولى انى مسيحىوبعدين انا كنت فاهم غلط لما انت بتقول مسلمين يقولوا انهم كانوا مسيحيين واسلموامن المشاركه الاخيره فهمت مقصدكاللى اقوله دلوقتى الله ينور طريقك زى ما نور طريقى


 
كلامك يا محمد يدل على طيبة قلبك​ 
[q-bible] 

 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 8 طُوبَى ِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ. [/q-bible]​ 
أنت في صلاتي. 
بس انت شد حيلك.​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 بركة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة ​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

كل المشتركين هو انتم ربنا انتم شيفينة مش عارف ؟ متسيبو الي يروح يمين يروح والي يروح شمال يروح انتم مالكم


----------



## البتار (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



محمدs-b قال:


> رايق انت فعلا رايق
> المو ضوع مش مو ضوع اعجاب فكم من ديانه وثنيه تعجبك تعاليمها
> فهل تعتنق ديانه لمجرد الا عجاب ؟؟
> حبيبى
> ...



*طب ما كنت دخلت الصوفيه واهو برده ميبقاش خروج من المله ونفس ذات الوقت ارتفاع سمو وتواصل روحي لدرجات عاليه!!!

أه...

كمل يا حج محمد كمل*


----------



## القسيس محمد (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



البتار قال:


> *طب ما كنت دخلت الصوفيه واهو برده ميبقاش خروج من المله ونفس ذات الوقت ارتفاع سمو وتواصل روحي لدرجات عاليه!!!*
> 
> *أه...*
> 
> *كمل يا حج محمد كمل*


 
البتاريعنى انت تنصحنى بالصوفيهطيب والايه اللى تقول ( ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله اندادا يحبونهم كحب الله )وانت عارف الصوفيه والطرق البرهاميه والرفاعيه والبيوميه والشاذليهعلى فكره انا كنت واخد عهد للطريقه الشاذليهوبعدين فيه سؤاليعنى انا لو بقيت مسيحى ايه هايحصل للاسلامولو اى واحد مسيحى بئى مسلم ايه هايحصل للمسيحيهكل واحد هو بس اللى هايتحاسب عن نفسهوهو اللى هايتعذب او يتنعموانا اكتشفت شىء خطير كنت انا اكتر واحد اعملهانا كنت من اكبر المتشددين وكنت اناقش المسيحيين بالدينكنت اهم حاجه عندى اثبت انه غلطحتى من غير تفكيركنت ادور على الا خطاءمفيش مرة دورت على شىء يكون صحيح كنت ناقد والحمد للهربنا نور طريقى عقبال الكلاميين


----------



## القسيس محمد (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*




محمدs-b قال:


> البتار
> يعنى انت تنصحنى بالصوفيه
> طيب والايه اللى تقول ( ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله اندادا يحبونهم كحب الله )
> وانت عارف الصوفيه والطرق البرهاميه والرفاعيه والبيوميه والشاذليه
> ...




امييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً
+++ الدين ليس رفاهية ، بل ضرورة قصوى ، لأنه يوصلنا للحياة الأبدية السعيدة ، التى هى أهم من بضع عشرات من السنين ، نحياها على الأرض ، وستنتهى وسننساها ، فالأبدية هى الأهم المطلق .
+++ والدين ليس مجرد مناقشات فلسفية ، نحاول أن ننتصر فيها لفكرتنا ، لنثبت قدراتنا الخاصة .
+++ بل إنه الحق ، الذى نطلبه لذاته ، ونخضع له ، مهما تعارض مع رغباتنا وميولنا الخاصة . لأن الله سيحاسبنا بناءً عليه ، وليس بناءً على وجهات نظرنا نحن .


----------



## القسيس محمد (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً
> +++ الدين ليس رفاهية ، بل ضرورة قصوى ، لأنه يوصلنا للحياة الأبدية السعيدة ، التى هى أهم من بضع عشرات من السنين ، نحياها على الأرض ، وستنتهى وسننساها ، فالأبدية هى الأهم المطلق .
> +++ والدين ليس مجرد مناقشات فلسفية ، نحاول أن ننتصر فيها لفكرتنا ، لنثبت قدراتنا الخاصة .
> +++ بل إنه الحق ، الذى نطلبه لذاته ، ونخضع له ، مهما تعارض مع رغباتنا وميولنا الخاصة . لأن الله سيحاسبنا بناءً عليه ، وليس بناءً على وجهات نظرنا نحن .




اخى مكرم
كلامك من ذهب
اشكرك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

ربنا يبارك حياتك
أخوك/ مكرم


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

*سلام ونعمة أخى محمد*
*لقد قرأت حوارك بالكامل مع إخوتى خُدَّام المُنتدى ولقد طرأت فى ذهنى العديد من التساؤلات :*
*أنت الآن قد رأيت القديسين والسيدة العذراء والده الإله فى حلم أو وأنت مُتَّيقظ كما تتدعى*
*ماهو موقفك أنت من ذلك كُلُّه ؟؟؟*
*هل أثر ذلك عليك ؟؟؟*
*ما هى معتقداتك وآراؤك التى قد تشكلت عن المسيحية والمسيحين فأنت تقول أنك قد قرأت الكتاب المُقَّدس يابختك حوالى 10 مرات ؟؟؟*
*هل تُريد أن تكون مسيحياً ؟ بمعنى هل تؤمن بالسيد المسيح كإله حى تجسد وصلب وقام من بين الأموات لأجل فدائنا ؟*
*مُنتظرة ردودك *​


----------



## نيرو (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

واحد مش من ديني وقراءه اكتر من 10 مرات يبقي اكيد هو بيؤمن به اكتر مني 
لاني ماقرأتهوش غير مرة واحدة ولسه بدري لما يبقي مرتين
رغم اني مسيحي وبحب الكتاب اوي بس الانسان ده بيحبه اكتر مني
والدليل واضح.


----------



## القسيس محمد (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *سلام ونعمة أخى محمد*
> *لقد قرأت حوارك بالكامل مع إخوتى خُدَّام المُنتدى ولقد طرأت فى ذهنى العديد من التساؤلات :*
> *أنت الآن قد رأيت القديسين والسيدة العذراء والده الإله فى حلم أو وأنت مُتَّيقظ كما تتدعى*
> *ماهو موقفك أنت من ذلك كُلُّه ؟؟؟*
> ...




شكرا لكل من ساهم بالرد


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

*السؤال : ماهو موقفك أنت من ذلك كُلُّه ؟؟؟
*الرد : موقفى 
ازاى يعنى موقف انسان كان مكذب كل شىء وجاء له كل شىء موقف انسان مصدوم

*أخى الفاضل انا اقصد من سؤالى ماذا فعلت بعد ذلك *
* بعدما علمت بظهور القديسين لك ؟ هل تغيرت حياتك بعد ذلك إلى إيماننا المسيحى ؟*
*وماسبب صدمتك ؟ التى ذكرتها فى إجابتك على سؤالى أعنى ماذا كانت نظرتكم عن مسيحيتنا والتى قد جعلتك تُصدم مما قد حدث لك ورأيته بنفسك*
*ثانياً بخصوص سؤالى الثانى الذى قد وجهته لك*
*هل تُريد أن تكون مسيحياً ؟ بمعنى هل تؤمن بالسيد المسيح كإله حى تجسد وصلب وقام من بين الأموات لأجل فدائنا ؟*
*لقد سألتك سؤال محدد فأطلب من فضلك إجابة واضحة وليست اجابة مفتوحة كمافعلت أنت*


​


----------



## bonguy (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

*يا جماعة متزعلوش مني بس هقولها كده من الاخر وانتوا مالكم؟ واحد عايز يبتدي طريقه مع المسيح , وده مزعلكم في ايه؟ الراجل بيتكلم بصدق واجبنا ان احنا نرشده مش نعمله محاكمة ونصب نفسنا قضاة...صدقوني اي حد هيقف في طريق اخويا العزيز جداً محمد ربنا هيحاسبه في يوم الدينونة علي اللي عمله....بلاش تكسير مجاديف واسئلة ملهاش فايدة......انا عن نفسي وزي ما قولت قبل كده كل اللي قدر اعمله هصليله علشان ربنا يساعده .... يا جماعة احنا مش في قسم بوليس علشان نسأله س و ج.....راعو ضميركم في اخونا الجديد في المسيح وصلوله علشان ربنا يرشده , واخيراً ربنا معاك يا اخويا محمد.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



bonguy قال:


> *يا جماعة متزعلوش مني بس هقولها كده من الاخر وانتوا مالكم؟ واحد عايز يبتدي طريقه مع المسيح , وده مزعلكم في ايه؟ الراجل بيتكلم بصدق واجبنا ان احنا نرشده مش نعمله محاكمة ونصب نفسنا قضاة...صدقوني اي حد هيقف في طريق اخويا العزيز جداً محمد ربنا هيحاسبه في يوم الدينونة علي اللي عمله....بلاش تكسير مجاديف واسئلة ملهاش فايدة......انا عن نفسي وزي ما قولت قبل كده كل اللي قدر اعمله هصليله علشان ربنا يساعده .... يا جماعة احنا مش في قسم بوليس علشان نسأله س و ج.....راعو ضميركم في اخونا الجديد في المسيح وصلوله علشان ربنا يرشده , واخيراً ربنا معاك يا اخويا محمد.*
> 
> 
> 
> *اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


*سلام ونعمة أخى بيشوى*
*انا أسئلتى كلها ليها هدف واحد*
*انى اعرف هل هو مؤمن بمسيحيتنا ولا لأ وافتكر ان دى حاجة متزعلش خالص لأنو **إذا كان فعلاً مؤمن بمسيحيتنا حقيقى وليس مجرد إدعائات لمعرفة اجوبة على أسئلة معينة فواجبنا كخدام مسيحيين هو إرشاده وأظن ده واضح من أسئلتى*
*ثانياً بئا وده الأهم*
*احنا مين يعنى علشان ندين حد ؟ حضرتك فهمت الموضوع بشكل خاطئ جداً وأشكرك على ردك الغريب*​


----------



## bonguy (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

*اولاً يا ماريان شكراً لأهتمامك , ثانياً افتكر ان المسيح اللي بيقول انه شافه هو اكبر مني ومنك واعظم من اي حد وهو عارف اذا كان يبكدب ولا لأ ويقدر يتصرف لو كان بيكدب....ثالثاً انا مش شايف في كلام اخويا محمد اي شبهة تدل علي انه كداب , رابعاً حتي لو هو كداب مش احنا اللي نحكم لكن ربنا هو اللي هيحكم , خامساً احنا مش هنستفيد حاجة لما نكشف انه كداب - واشك في انه كداب - ونحرجه علي المنتدي ولكن الفايدة الحقيقة ان احنا نرشده ونجاوبه ....... سامحيني واتمني تكوني فهمتيني صح.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

أخى الحبيب / bonguy 
+++ الأخ الفاضل محمد إس بى ، ذكر أنه رأى حلم ، وهذا شيئ جميل . + وطلب منا أن نفسره ، ولسنا مفسرين أحلام ، ولذلك فإننا طلبنا رأيه هو الشخصى وإحساسه فيما رآه .
+++ فإننا لا ننبهر بأن يرى أحد حلماً ، يظهر فيه الرب يسوع أو أحد قديسيه ، كما لا ننبهر بأن يكون الظهور حقيقياً فى اليقظة ، فكل ذلك معروف ويحدث الكثير منه .
++++ ولذلك فإننا نركز كل إهتمامنا على التغيير الذى حدث فى حياة ذلك الإنسان الذى رأى .
++++ الرؤيا -- فى حلم أو عيانياً -- ليست هدفاً ، بل وسيلة للتوبة وللإيمان .
+++++ ولذلك فإن إختنا الحبيبة / ماريان ، تسأل ، من أجل تقديم النصيحة المناسبة ، فكيف تنصح إنساناً إلاَّ بعد السؤال عن التفاصيل المهمة فى الموضوع ؟
+++++++ ولكن الأخ الفاضل محمد ، لا يجيب عن الأسئلة التى يطرحها الإخوة ، مما يجعل الموضوع مائعاً .
++++ نحن أبناء النور ، نحب النور ، نحب الوضوح ، وليس فى ذلك أى عيب .
++++++ ونرجو من الأخ محمد أن يتجاوب مع الإسئلة ، فهذه هى طبيعة المسيحية كما علـَّمها لنا رب المجد ، أن نسأل وأن نفحص كل شيئ ، لكى نسير فى النور .


----------



## bonguy (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

*يا مكرم انا مش قصدي ان احنا ننبهر او اي حاجة , بس انا عايزك تحط نفسك مكان محمد ..... يعني لو انت اللي طالب حد يرشدك واتهاجمت من غير سبب وفضلوا يسألوا فيك لدرجة انهم حسسوك انك اجرمت لما سألتهم....هل تفضل متمسك بسؤالك؟ ..... وبعدين رب المجد (  ... وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أناس بل يقبل الجميع إلى التوبة) (2بط 9:3 )  و (الذي يريد أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون) (1تي4:2) و (.. ومَنْ يقبل إليّ لا أخرجه خارجاً)(يو37:6) ...... تيجوا انتوا بقي وعايزين تقفلوها في وشه.... ربنا معاك يا محمد بجد صعبان عليا بس متخافش ربنا اللي بدأ معاك الطريق هو قادر ان ينهيه بمجده وبحكمته.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

الأخ الحبيب / بيشوى
+++  إن كان قد حدث هجوم شخصى ، فذلك لا يصح ، ولكن إن كانت مجرد إستفسارات ، لم يتم الرد عليها ، فإشتدت المطالبة بالإجابة عنها ، فذلك شيئ محتمل الحدوث ، ولكن ينبغى أن يكون فى حدود عدم التجريح .
+++ ولا تزعل منى ، إن أنا كرَّرت ، أن الوضوح ضرورى ، فالذى يُقبل إلى المسيح ، هو -- فى الأصل -- باحث عن الحقيقة ، باحث عن النور ، ومثل ذلك الإنسان ، لا يغضب من تنوير الآخرين عمـَّا يستفسرون عنه ، بل يرحب ، خصوصاً وأن الأسماء كودية وليست حقيقة ، فليس ما يخشاه ، إن هو تكلم بالحق ، بعيداً عن تحديد شخصيته .


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



bonguy قال:


> * بس انا عايزك تحط نفسك مكان محمد ..... يعني لو انت اللي طالب حد يرشدك واتهاجمت من غير سبب وفضلوا يسألوا فيك لدرجة انهم حسسوك انك اجرمت لما سألتهم....هل تفضل متمسك بسؤالك؟ ..... وبعدين رب المجد ( ... وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أناس بل يقبل الجميع إلى التوبة) (2بط 9:3 ) و (الذي يريد أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون) (1تي4:2) و (.. ومَنْ يقبل إليّ لا أخرجه خارجاً)(يو37:6) ...... تيجوا انتوا بقي وعايزين تقفلوها في وشه.... ربنا معاك يا محمد بجد صعبان عليا بس متخافش ربنا اللي بدأ معاك الطريق هو قادر ان ينهيه بمجده وبحكمته.*
> 
> 
> 
> *اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


*أخى الفاضل بيشوى*
*انا لم أهاجم أحد ولم اتعرض لأى شخص وليست فى يدى أى سلطة لإدانة اى إنسان مهما فعل وذلك لأننا كلنا خطاة*
*فكيف خاطئ سيدين خاطئ؟*
*ثانياً اسئلتى كلها كما أجابك أخونا الفاضل استاذ مكرم كانت لمجرد انى اعرف هل استاذ محمد اس بي مؤمن بالمسيحية أم لا وعلى أساس ذلك سوف أرد على إستفساراته كخادمة لرب المجد لتظهر ذاتُه المقدسة للآخرين *
*ورجــــــــاء محبة* *من الأخ محمد* s_b *الرد على أسئلتى التى* *قد طرحتها حتى يتبين لنا الموضوع بشكل أوضح* ​


----------



## أَمَة (17 يوليو 2008)

[quote=ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس;835209] ​ 
*أخى الفاضل بيشوى*


*انا لم أهاجم أحد ولم اتعرض لأى شخص وليست فى يدى أى سلطة لإدانة اى إنسان مهما فعل وذلك لأننا كلنا خطاة....*

*ورجــــــــاء محبة* *من الأخ محمد* s_b *الرد على أسئلتى التى* *قد طرحتها حتى يتبين لنا الموضوع بشكل أوضح* ​[/quote]​ 

الاخت المباركة ماريان
ما من شك أن إهتمامك وقلقك نابعان من محبتك للأخ محمد.
كل واحد منا يعبر عن محبته واهتمامه بطريقة تختلف عن الآخر. 
وفي هذا غنى للحوار.
علمتُ أن محمد سيتغيب عن المنتدى لمدة 10 أيام إعتبارا من 14-7، ولكن لم أعرف السبب. 
فيا ليت جميع الأعضاء المشاركون ينتظرون حتى عودته. 

والآن اسمحي لي يا ماريان بهذه المداخلة.​ 
عندما سألتيه:*ماهو موقفك أنت من ذلك كُلُّه؟؟؟*​ 
كان رد محمد : _موقفى __ازاى يعنى موقف انسان كان مكذب كل شىء وجاء له كل شىء موقف انسان مصدوم_​ 
كلنا نعلم أن الإنسان المصدوم يحتاج الى بعض الوقت ليصحى من صدمته.​ 
لنصلي جميعنا من أجل خلاصه، و "نترك الأمر لصاحب الأمر" هو وحده محب البشر - له المجد والعزة والسجود والتسبيح.​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يوليو 2008)

احبائى
علشان قلبوكم تستريح
انا مؤمن بالمسيح ايمان كامل
ومؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كلمه الله
سلام ونعمه


----------



## fredyyy (18 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> احبائى
> علشان قلبوكم تستريح
> انا مؤمن بالمسيح ايمان كامل
> ومؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كلمه الله
> سلام ونعمه


 

*هذة أخبار رائعة *

*مبروك عليك الإيمان*

*سر مع الله عش فرحاً تمتع بوعود المسيح وحبه لك*


----------



## أَمَة (18 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> احبائى
> علشان قلبوكم تستريح
> انا مؤمن بالمسيح ايمان كامل
> ومؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كلمه الله
> سلام ونعمه


 

الرب يكون معك يا أخي محمد
ومبروك ايمانك
لأن الخلاص يبدأ بالإيمان
أتمنى لك مشوار مباركا مع رب المجد يسوع المسيح
هو الطريق والحق والحياة

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ونعمة​


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يوليو 2008)

اميييييييييييييييييين
شكرا لكل من شجعنى 
وربنا يبارك حياتهم جميعا


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



محمدs-b قال:


> احبائى
> علشان قلبوكم تستريح
> انا مؤمن بالمسيح ايمان كامل
> ومؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كلمه الله
> سلام ونعمه


*سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون معك دائماً أخى محمد*
*ونحن سعداء جداً بأنك أخ مسيحى لنا*
*ربنا ينور طريقك دايماً*
*ولو احتجت اى استفسار عن اى شيء بخصوص المسيحية*
*ثق تماماً اننا هنا لك إخوة*
*سنجيب بنعمة المسيح على كل تساؤلاتك *
*الرب قادر ان ينير حياتك وطريقك بنور كلماته *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون معك دائماً أخى محمد*
> *ونحن سعداء جداً بأنك أخ مسيحى لنا*
> *ربنا ينور طريقك دايماً*
> *ولو احتجت اى استفسار عن اى شيء بخصوص المسيحية*
> ...


ماريان
اشكرك اختى
ولو عندك اى استفسار انا برد عليه
شكررررررررررا
صلى من اجلى
محمد


----------



## استفانوس (18 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> احبائى
> علشان قلبوكم تستريح
> انا مؤمن بالمسيح ايمان كامل
> ومؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كلمه الله
> سلام ونعمه


 مبارك خلاصك 
واصلي ان يثبتك الرب ويعطيك ان تختبر محبته 
فتعيش حياة الايمان مثبت نظرك لاجل من احبك
وفداك على الصليب
مرة اخرى 
الف مبروك خلاصك


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يوليو 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> مبارك خلاصك
> واصلي ان يثبتك الرب ويعطيك ان تختبر محبته
> فتعيش حياة الايمان مثبت نظرك لاجل من احبك
> وفداك على الصليب
> ...


الله يبارك فى حياتك وحياة الكل
استفانوس
صدقنى وانا اكتب ردى على ماريان 
تذكرت قلت لنفسى فين استفانوس ولا مشفوش غير فى الا سئله بس 
ودخلت لقيتك رديت بعد ردى 
استفانوس 
انا بحبك
ربنا معاك


----------



## استفانوس (20 يوليو 2008)

:36_3_9:​


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (20 يوليو 2008)

_



احبائى
علشان قلبوكم تستريح
انا مؤمن بالمسيح ايمان كامل
ومؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كلمه الله
سلام ونعمه

أنقر للتوسيع...

_ 
_مبرووك يامحمد_
_الف الف مبرووك والله فرحتلك انك استريحت ولقيت طريقك عقبالى يارب اما اعرف انا رايحة فين _


----------



## أَمَة (20 يوليو 2008)

البحث عن الصواب قال:


> _مبرووك يامحمد_
> _الف الف مبرووك والله فرحتلك انك استريحت ولقيت طريقك عقبالى يارب اما اعرف انا رايحة فين _


 
أمييييييييييييييين
أمييييييييييييييين
أمييييييييييييييين
يا حبيبتي.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## Eva Maria (20 يوليو 2008)

> احبائى
> علشان قلبوكم تستريح
> انا مؤمن بالمسيح ايمان كامل
> ومؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كلمه الله
> سلام ونعمه


مبروك لك الخلاص أخي 
أشعرت ؟
أشعرت بنعمه الايمان وعذوبته ؟
أشعرت بذلك النور يملأ قلبك ؟ 


أجمل التهاني لك اخي وعقبال المعموديه
( وعقبالي بالمعموديه أنا كمان )
صلوا من أجلنا 


:new5:


----------



## أَمَة (20 يوليو 2008)

**ماريا** قال:


> مبروك لك الخلاص أخي
> أشعرت ؟
> أشعرت بنعمه الايمان وعذوبته ؟
> أشعرت بذلك النور يملأ قلبك ؟
> ...


 
أمييييييييييييييين
أمييييييييييييييين
أمييييييييييييييين
يا ماريان.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## القسيس محمد (20 يوليو 2008)

البحث عن الصواب  اند ماريا
اتمنى من كل قلبى ان ينور الله قلوبكم 
ويرشدكم الى الحق
وان شاء الله اشوفكم مؤمنين 
بالمسيح
ربنا معاكم
اخوكم محمد


----------



## Eva Maria (20 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> البحث عن الصواب  اند ماريا
> اتمنى من كل قلبى ان ينور الله قلوبكم
> ويرشدكم الى الحق
> وان شاء الله اشوفكم مؤمنين
> ...


أرجوك  أنتبه يا اخي 
فأنا مؤمنه 

حرام عليك 

:smi420:


----------



## bonguy (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

*اولاً الف الف الف مبروك عليك يا محمد نعمة الخلاص , ثانياً ازاي يا ماريا تبقي مسيحية وانتي متعمدتيش لسه؟



اخوكم في المسح بيشوي*


----------



## القسيس محمد (20 يوليو 2008)

**ماريا** قال:


> أرجوك  أنتبه يا اخي
> فأنا مؤمنه
> 
> حرام عليك
> ...




اسف اختى
الله ينور قلبك 
ومبرك عليكى خلاصك وايمانك
اسف مرة تانيه
سلام ونعمه


----------



## القسيس محمد (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



bonguy قال:


> *اولاً الف الف الف مبروك عليك يا محمد نعمة الخلاص , ثانياً ازاي يا ماريا تبقي مسيحية وانتي متعمدتيش لسه؟
> 
> 
> 
> اخوكم في المسح بيشوي*


ازيك بيشوى
وحشتنى يا راجل
اشكرك على وقوفك جنبى 
وربنا يبارك تعبك يا رب
محمد


----------



## bonguy (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

*عيب يا محمد انت بتشكرني علي ايه؟ ربنا معاك يا محمد وينور طريقك.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## Eva Maria (20 يوليو 2008)

> ازاي يا ماريا تبقي مسيحية وانتي متعمدتيش لسه؟



أنا امنت بالاله المسيح منذ فتره ليست ببعيده , يعني لم أولد مسيحيه 
والان أنتظر بفارغ الصبر أقرب فرصه للتعمد 

فهمت عزيزي ؟

صلوا من أجلي


----------



## استفانوس (20 يوليو 2008)

**ماريا** قال:


> أنا امنت بالاله المسيح منذ فتره ليست ببعيده , يعني لم أولد مسيحيه
> والان أنتظر بفارغ الصبر أقرب فرصه للتعمد
> 
> فهمت عزيزي ؟
> ...


مبروك ايمانك عزيزتي
فأنت اخت مؤمنة بالمسيح فلك حياة ابدية في المسيح يسوع
واصلي ان تعلني شهادتك في المعمودية
ربنا يثبت ايمانك باسمه


----------



## القسيس محمد (20 يوليو 2008)

ماريا
ان شاء الله تتعمدى تنعمى بنعمه المسيح
امييييييين


----------



## bonguy (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*

*انا اسف جداً يا ماريا بس انا مفهمتش الحكاية في الاول....علي العموم ربنا معاك بجد ويديكي نعمة المعمودية انتي وكل اللي زيك , صحيح المعمودية تاج علي رؤوس المسيحيين لا يراها الا المتنصرين.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## Rakotii (20 يوليو 2008)

*سلام المسيح للجميع 
اخى محمد 
لقد قرأت موضوعك وهو ما شدنى ان اشترك فى المنتدى واشارك اخوتى فى الردود 
نشكر الرب على انه عرفك بنفسه وهذا هو الهنا دائما يعمل بنفسه ومن خلال قديسية 
لان الهنا قال :
انا اله ابراهيم و اله اسحق و اله يعقوب ليس الله اله اموات بل اله احياء (مت  22 :  32)
الله يعمل من خلال قديسية على الارض لانه اله احياء وليس اله اموات.
مبروك ايمانك بالرب يسوع ومعرفتك للطريق الى السماء 
ربنا يقويك ويعطيك ان تنمو فى محبته ومعرفته 


واختى البحث عن الصواب 
الرب يعطيك ان تعرفيه المعرفه الحقيقية  ياريت تبداى فى قراءة الكتاب المقدس وتأكدى انك ستجدين فيه الاله الحقيقي وستسمعى صوت الرب الاله من خلال كلماته فى الكتاب المقدس 
الرب ينير لكى الطريق بمحبته 



واختى ماريا 
اسمك جميل على اسم امنا القديسة العذراء مريم 
مبروك  ايمانك بالرب يسوع معرفتك لطريقه 
والذى عرفك بنفسه يستطيع ان يكمل معك طريقه ويتمم معموديتك 
الرب معك وينميكي فى الايمان والمحبة 

الرب معكم 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم 
اختكم فى المسيح 
Rakotii *


----------



## fredyyy (20 يوليو 2008)

rakotii قال:


> *سلام المسيح للجميع
> اخى محمد
> لقد قرأت موضوعك وهو ما شدنى ان اشترك فى المنتدى واشارك اخوتى فى الردود
> نشكر الرب على انه عرفك بنفسه وهذا هو الهنا دائما يعمل بنفسه ومن خلال قديسية
> ...


 

*شكراً لتسجيعك لإخوتك *

*الرب يستخدمك بركة لكل من تتقابل معهم *

تسالونيكي الأولى 5 : 11 
لِذَلِكَ *عَزُّوا* بَعْضُكُمْ *بَعْضاً* *وَابْنُوا* *أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ،* كَمَا تَفْعَلُونَ أَيْضاً.


----------



## القسيس محمد (21 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمه
وبركات من الله 
لكن من دخل الموضوع
واشكر كل من شارك فيه
الله يحفظكم


----------



## أَمَة (21 يوليو 2008)

محمدs-b قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> وبركات من الله
> لكن من دخل الموضوع
> واشكر كل من شارك فيه
> الله يحفظكم


 
الرب يثبتك في ايمانك يا محمد.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## Bent el Massih (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شفت المسيح والعذراء والقديس ابانوب*



محمدs-b قال:


> احبائى
> علشان قلبوكم تستريح
> انا مؤمن بالمسيح ايمان كامل
> ومؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كلمه الله
> سلام ونعمه




*سعيدة من أجلك يا أخي
مبروك ليك الخلاص
الرب يثبتك في الإيمان و يحميك من كل الشر...آمين​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (24 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يبارك تعبكم 
صلووووووووووووووا من اجلى 
اناالخاطىء


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 أغسطس 2008)

قرات الموضوع من اول رد لاخر رد لعاشر مرة
ربنا فعلا يبارك كل من كتب حرف هنا
اميين
سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (11 أغسطس 2008)

انا قرأته كلة كمان مرة .. و دي المرة الاولى اني بعرف انو انت صرت مسيحي 

مبروك الخلاص برب المجد .. مبروك حلاوة الايمان و سلامه .. مبروك محبته اللي تملي قلبك

مبروك للمسيح .. فقد ضمّ له خروفاً آخر الى الحضيرة 

مبروك لك يا اخي .. تعرف كم عدد الاصدقاء و الاخوة الذين لك الآن في السماء ؟ 

تعرف كم كان فرحهم عظيماً ؟ فهم كانوا يصلون لك كل وقت 

بالاخص حبيبك و شفيعك القديس ابانوب 

اعتقد اني قرأت سابقاً عن تعليقات اسلامية باسمك القديم .. فلما قرأت موضوعك هذا استغربت و فرحت جداً

و لم اعرف بتغييرك لاسمك .. لكني لاحظت جدا شخص اسمه ابانوب و يضع صورة القديس ابانوب .. و تعليقاته مسالمة و محبة و مسيحية جداً

الصراحة وقعت في حب هذه الشخصية .. فكانت تعبر عن اتضاع حقيقي و محبة حقيقية .. و ايمان جميل جدا و فعّال بالقديس الصغير العمر شفيعنا ابانوب

و الآن ارى ان محمد هو نفسه ابانوب  لا تعرف مدى سعادتي عندما اكتشفت ذلك 

فالمسيح في قلبك و فكرك .. و حتى ان لم تتكلم .. فمحبة المسيح باينة في صمتك اخي 

سلام و نعمة و محبة الرب في قلبك​


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 أغسطس 2008)

عاشقة دجلة قال:


> انا قرأته كلة كمان مرة .. و دي المرة الاولى اني بعرف انو انت صرت مسيحي
> 
> مبروك الخلاص برب المجد .. مبروك حلاوة الايمان و سلامه .. مبروك محبته اللي تملي قلبك
> 
> ...



عاشقه دجله
صدقينى دموعى نزلت مع كلماتك
اشكرك من كل قلبى على كلمات التى اعطتنى الامل فى غدا
وانا من خلف شاشة جهازى ومع علمى ويقينى اننى لا شىء فى هذه الدنيا
لى عندك طلب خاص
وهو
ان تذكرينى فى صلواتك
سلام المسيح 
ابانوب


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (12 أغسطس 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> عاشقه دجله
> صدقينى دموعى نزلت مع كلماتك
> اشكرك من كل قلبى على كلمات التى اعطتنى الامل فى غدا
> وانا من خلف شاشة جهازى ومع علمى ويقينى اننى لا شىء فى هذه الدنيا
> ...


 
انا اللي بشكرك اخي الحبيب على محبتك و فتح قلبك للمصلوب من اجلنا​ 
كلنا نحن بكل عقولنا و كل جهادنا في الحياة لا شيء بدون المسيح .. و لكننا كللللللللللللللللللللل شيء في المسيح  ​ 
صدقني كل شيء .. لأنه هو الكل بالكل .. و نحن نسكن في عينيه ( من مسكم فقد مس حدقة عيني ) ​ 
بقوة الرب يسوع المسيح لن تغيب عن صلواتي اخي ​ 
انا لدي طلب لك ايضاً .. اعرف انك قد قرأت الكتاب المقدس لمدة 11 سنة و لعشر مرات .. اقرأه مرة اخرى لا لتدرسه و لا لتفحصه و لا لتتأكد من عدم تحريفه ​ 
بل فقط لتتذوق مقدار محبة الله فيه .. ابحث عن المحبة في كل آية .. ستجد التعزية .. ستجد الله يتكلم معك .. ستجد الله يعلمك الله و يعطيك اياها شيئاً فشيئاً .. حتى تفهمه و تصل له ​ 
فهو سُلّمك اليه​ 
سلام الرب .. يسوع يباركك و يحفظك اخي العزيز​


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 أغسطس 2008)

عاشقة دجلة قال:


> انا اللي بشكرك اخي الحبيب على محبتك و فتح قلبك للمصلوب من اجلنا
> 
> كلنا نحن بكل عقولنا و كل جهادنا في الحياة لا شيء بدون المسيح .. و لكننا كللللللللللللللللللللل شيء في المسيح
> 
> ...



امييييييييييييين


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (13 أغسطس 2008)

*اخى ابانوب
لقد قرأتك المشاركات كلها، بل و اتطلعت ايضا" على مواضيعك كلها، لأنى كنت محتارة مش فاهمة انت مسيحى ولا مسلم فأنا كنت ارى ردودك متذبذبة، ولكن أخيرا" توصلت لأيمانك بالمسيح حين أعلنتها فى ردك انك مؤمن بالسيد المسيح وبالانجيل.
مبروك عليك المسيح، وعقبال مانباركلك على المعمودية، الرب يثبت قدمك على الطريق الصحيح (انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة)*


----------



## love_marena (13 أغسطس 2008)

ياابنى اعطنى قلبك ولتنظر عيناك طرقى


----------



## lost man (13 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك يا محمد و عقبالي لما اتهدي لنعمة ابي و ربي يسوع المسيح


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (13 أغسطس 2008)

lost man قال:


> مبروك يا محمد و عقبالي لما اتهدي لنعمة ابي و ربي يسوع المسيح


 

ذكرتني بشاؤل لما قال .. من انت يا رب 

لا تحتاج الى شيء اخي .. فقط بكل كل بساطة .. صلي .. و اطلب من يسوع ان يدخل قلبك و يملأه بمحبته

هذا كل ما تحتاج ان تفعله اخي الحبيب​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه 
وسلام المسيح مع كل عابر
وربنا يبارك تعبكم جميعا
واهديكم هذه الترنيمه
http://www.tarateel.net/mp3a/requested/6ahherni.mp3
سلام ونعمه


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.tarateel.net/hymns/previous_requests.php


----------



## fredyyy (13 أغسطس 2008)

lost man قال:


> مبروك يا محمد و عقبالي لما اتهدي لنعمة ابي و ربي يسوع المسيح


 

*وما الذي يمنعك أن تتمتع بهذة النعمة*

*التأجيل ليس في صالحك*

*أنت محتاج صلاة توبة ذي ده*


*يارب آتي إليك بكل خطاياي*

*أنت من تغفر الإثم أمحو معاصيَّ*

*طهرني قلبي ليعبدك بالحق يا إله الحق*

*أؤمن أنك دفعت قصاص خطاياي على الصليب*

*لكي ُأطلق أنا حراً من عبودية الخطية وأمتلئ بالفرح*

*لقد قضيت عمري في ظلام لأني لم أكن أعرفك*

*نور حياتي يارب أرسل سلامك الى قلبي*

*عرفني حقك في الكتاب المقدس*

*ساعدني كي أعيش بالقداسة*

*وأكره أن أعيش في الشر*

*فأنا لك ولغيرك لن أكون*

*إمتلك حياتي أنت سيدي*

*أشكرك أنك قبلتني*

*أ**قبلك في حياتي*​ 
*رباً وفادياً*


*آآآآآآآآآمين*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *وما الذي يمنعك أن تتمتع بهذة النعمة*
> 
> *التأجيل ليس في صالحك*
> 
> ...



اميييييييين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> احبائى
> علشان قلبوكم تستريح
> انا مؤمن بالمسيح ايمان كامل
> ومؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كلمه الله
> سلام ونعمه


مبروك يا اخى جت متئخره اوى-- بس يدوووب على ما قريت الموضوع كله من اوله 
 الرب يباركك و يسكن دائما بداخلك-- 
 سلام الرب يملائك


----------

